# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Wie herkent dit?

## jmv

Hoi 
ik ben jmv en 53 jaar.Heb diagnose stil hartinfact gekregen en heb ernaast gehoord dat ik hyperventileer.Tevens last van stemmingswisselingen ,emotionele uitputting en lichamelijk erg moe.
Ik slik dus tal van medicijnen voor hart in orde te houden en bloed dun te houden en daarnaast een anti depressiva.
Waar ik tegen aan loop is dat hyperventileren niet zo herkenbaar is voor mij.....

ik heb bv hoog gevoel 
gejaagd gevoel
onrustig en onbestemd gevoel

wie herkent dit als hyperventilatie?


jmv

----------


## sietske763

de klachten die jij schrijft, had ik toen ik nog geen goed AD had, toen ik het juiste middel in de juiste standaard dagdosering had zijn de klachten verdwenen.
het zou dus kunnen zijn dat je nog niet goed ingesteld bent want het zijn klachten die bij een depressie horen, of na opbouwen naar hogere dosis AD

miss herkent een ander deze klachten bij iets anders..
veel sterkte

----------

